# Again :-(



## louise1302

After te stillbirth of m beautiful seren just 5 months ago my beautiful rainbow baby has also been taken from me.

2 days ago at 17 weeks I just knew he was gone so I listened with Doppler and couldn't find him. Phoned my bereavement mw who I'm close to and she got me to go in and I was right my little prince was dead

Henry Anthony David Evans was born at 16:48 on 17/10 weighing a tiny but incredibly perfect 4 oz I truly am broken


----------



## Floralaura

I am so sorry Louise, thinking of you :flower: x


----------



## Lottelotte

Oh my lovely, i am so so sorry. I just don't know what to say, it is so incredibly sh**ty. 

Lots of love
Xx


----------



## Mummylou23

im so sorry x


----------



## kiki04

So sorry hun :( Its hard enough going through it once but TWICE?! This world can be so cruel... :hugs:


----------



## MonyMony

What a terrible loss...I'm truly sorry. Take good care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## zanDark

I'm so sorry hun :hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## NerdyMama

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Nela

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## angelandbump

i'm sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

My heart breaks for you, I am so deeply sorry. Life is so unfair :cry::cry:
If you ever need a friend just to talk to , I am always here. 

My heart is so sad for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

:hugs:

All I can say is I'm so very sorry for your losses. 

:hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

:hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## MonyMony

This is just tragic. I'm deeply sorry. :hugs:


----------



## mama2connor

So sorry for your loss, thinking of you at this sad time! :hugs:


----------



## LegoHouse

Thinking of you Lou x


----------



## Quackquack99

I am so sorry hun xx


----------

